# Chicken Pot Pie - From scratch



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

So, my fiance is big into Pies in general. Myself, i dont really like pot pies, wouldnt be my first choice on a menu but, i had some left over 450 chicken and veggies so i figured, why not? I like creating stuff or tweeking my mothers stuff to get more out of it. Being unemployed, i have done a lot of reusing of left overs to get more meals out of one...

Left over Chicken, dark or white meat (i used dark, i made legs and thighs the night before)
3 Large Red potatoes (pre cooked with chicken or in a crock pot)
3 Carrots (pre cooked with chicken or in a crock pot)
1 Large Onion
1 Can Green Beans - DRAINED ( i was going to use fresh but, i was lazy)
2 Cloves Garlic - Minced/chopped
2 Pie Crust (i used deep dish pie crust from walmart)
1 1/2cups Chicken Broth
1 Table Spoon Spicy Mustard
2 Table Spoons Hot Sauce
3 Table Spoons Unsalted butter
2 Table Spoons Flour

Preheat oven to 350º

Filling - 
Rough chop Potatoes, Carrots, onions, canned green beans and chicken. 
In a pan on medium-high heat add 2 table spoons butter followed with the garlic and onions let them saute a little bit, then add the potatoes, carrots, green beans and chicken, heat through salt and pepper lightly... then cram as much of it into one of the pie crust... i am talking HEAPING pile!

Sauce/Gravy -
In the same pan you just cooked everything in, toss in the other table spoon of butter and melt, add the flour and lightly brown it, then add 1 cup of the broth and let it simmer quickly adding a shot or two of hot sauce and the spicy brown mustard, kill the heat and remove from the burner adding the other 1/2cup of broth stirring till it is a cloudy brown. Pour over filling in pie crust. Shake the pie crust a little till it all settles and the sauce runs into it. 

Remove the 2nd pie crust from the tin and place ontop of the filled pie (i cut mine into slices to make it easier to move). Pinching the edges. to seal it all in. 

Cook in the oven for 1hr at 350º

Remove and let sit for 10min so the sauce can thicken up. Spoon (it wont slice) into servings, serve with a salad.

I didnt get pictures, didnt pass my mind. Good meal for when it gets cooler and youre looking at those left overs thinking "what the hell will i do with this?"


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds pretty darn good and easy enough...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love chicken pot pie! Gonna steal this recipe and try it out! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

No Problem. My fiance told me i am free to make it again this week. 

I make a pretty mean quiche too...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does sound good.


----------

